# Steve Jobs Resume



## sirstaunch (Dec 13, 2005)

Is this for real?

http://homepage.mac.com/steve/Resume.html


----------



## JetwingX (Dec 13, 2005)

It's accurate but it isn't really Steve's resumé. (he never graduated from Reed)


----------



## RGrphc2 (Dec 13, 2005)

correct me if I'm wrong but i thought he was fired from Apple in 1986

i remember reading an article about him and saying that being fired from Apple was the best thing that happened to him.  ::ha::

*Jetwing*
the resume never said he graduated, everyone knows that he dropped out of college


----------



## fryke (Dec 14, 2005)

Of course it's not 'his' resume. (Do you really think he wants a new job? Well, sometimes, maybe. When IBM says he can't have a 3 GHz part and Microsoft can...) I think it's just someone having a little fun. Although it's probably too close to reality to be really funny.


----------



## sirstaunch (Dec 14, 2005)

Yeah i thought it was to public to even have his home phone number published, the page was too ameatureish and he'd want to show off .mac to the max etc, I didn't have my hopes up or anything LOL


----------



## symphonix (Dec 14, 2005)

I think that resume was put up as a demonstration page for the original launch of iTools several years ago (which later became .Mac).


----------



## kainjow (Dec 14, 2005)

sirstaunch said:
			
		

> Yeah i thought it was to public to even have his home phone number published, the page was too ameatureish and he'd want to show off .mac to the max etc, I didn't have my hopes up or anything LOL


It's not his home phone number, it's Apple's phone number: http://www.google.com/search?sa=X&oi=fwp&pb=f&q=(408)+996-1010


----------

